# Waxaddict Graphite



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Just wondered if there was anyone who has bought/revieved a pot of this?

I bought a pot 3 weeks ago, but still haven't received it...apparently there was problems getting the carbon fibre pots, now its been lost in the post, I know full well its a limited edition, but it seems pretty poor to sell something that they haven't got.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Still waiting for mine


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Wax Addict website says that Graphite is now 'Unavailable'. 

Alan W


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have got one but haven't used it yet.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got one. Will post later.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Got mine today, 30/100... Perfect present for my 30th Birthday in about 2 weeks


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Im planning to get a pot. Looks ace.


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a pot, got it weeks ago! Number 10


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Number 24 is with me


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

:argie:


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Not sure if I am the only one, but apparently the pots still haven't turned up, so the promised delivery on Friday (today) isn't going to happen.

Oh well, its put a bit of a dampner on the whole thing, so it shows up when it shows up.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Please view the photo I posted saying it was leaving tomorrow (tomorrow being today) so you should have it tomorrow if it isn't a business address


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes I saw that, but Richard has messaged me on facebook, so no delivery today I'm afraid.


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Is here anybody who wants to sell his jar of Graphite? Or maybe trade his jar for a full jar of M&K wintershow wax Christmas edition?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Tembaco said:


> Is here anybody who wants to sell his jar of Graphite? Or maybe trade his jar for a full jar of M&K wintershow wax Christmas edition?


Try the swaps section you may have better luck there.


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok thank's i will try there🏻


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Just to make you aware. I sent my pot back as it was defective and in my opinion not even worth considering selling. But that's by the by. Rich then sold my defective pot and number to someone else without making me aware, I only found out on instagram and the poor guy he sold it to didn't know the situation either. So if you do send your pot back or you are planning on buying a pot in the future be aware of this!


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok, that's a good point to look at. unfortunately nobody has his pot for sale.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

ShaunaFTW said:


> Just to make you aware. I sent my pot back as it was defective and in my opinion not even worth considering selling. But that's by the by. Rich then sold my defective pot and number to someone else without making me aware, I only found out on instagram and the poor guy he sold it to didn't know the situation either. So if you do send your pot back or you are planning on buying a pot in the future be aware of this!


What was the issue you had with it?


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> What was the issue you had with it?


It had defects in the laquer. Carbon Fibre isn't my thing anyway which is why I asked for it to be repoured into a normal black jar assuming I'd keep the original number 10 as the pot wasn't really fit for resale in my eyes. I've been told the original number 10 is with the new owner and mine is now classed as 61. Not really something I've heard of happening before so I'm surprised it has happened. Just want to make people aware that it has happened as Rich has openly said himself none of the jars are perfect.


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Its a pot full of wax... the number printed on the thing containing the wax is irrelevant :/


----------

